# PSE F-4 maxis



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

I have been told this is the bow I have even tho it says nova4 on the limbs. Can anyone give me some help with info on my bow, String and Cable length or anything other then it is 29" and 70# ????


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

If ya post a pic I can tell ya,I used to have a F-4 maxis.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I will check but I am pretty sure that the specs were the same on the nova 4 and the F4 if that is what you are wanting to know. Yours is definately a nova 4 though.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

That is what I thought but everyone I have spoken with says that PSE never made a nova4 split limb???? I would like to find out string and cable info(Length and such)


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

That same bow was my Very First Compound Bow back in 94'...and unfortunatly I sold the bow...I used it for Finger Shooting....and harvested many animal's with it....It is True that not many have heard of PSE making a Split Limb Bow....Even a Staffer at PSE Didn't know lol...I contacted PSE thru an email with a question on getting some string's and the Guy's response was he never heard of a NOVA 4x4 Maxis Split Limb lol....Got the bow thru Cabela's at the time. May want to Contact PSE Directly.


----------



## BOWDORK (Jul 26, 2004)

FYI The F4 Maxis had a "four plex" riser, not a machined aluminum riser.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Noone can help me with the string and cable lengths????


----------



## joexring (Jan 6, 2007)

PSE did make a split limb, call PSE customer service, tell them what you need, they will take of you.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Komi,*

My local shop has all the old tunes still. Or at least they did last time I checked. I will try to get by there tomorrow and find out for you. Also, an AT member named keyman used to have all the old tune charts. You might try sending him a PM and seeing if he still does.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

PSE did make a Nova 4 split limb bow for one year. I bought one for a friend of mine and he is still hunting with it. 
The #4 maxis hl cam on the bow makes it a 28" draw going by the tune charts PSE supplies it's dealers. I show the #4 cam takes a 55" string and a pair of 40.5" cables. You mighty double check and see if your string is approx that length. Yours will probably be a little longer due to stretching. I show the 29" draw bow to have #6 cams on it and it takes a 56" string with the same cables. PSE made the Nova 4x4 in 1998. 

Here is a link to their tune charts online. 
http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=1998&Model=0700MH

I believe the Nova was made in 1997 for the first year of production.


----------



## tjharmon (Jan 2, 2008)

*nova strings...*

looks like keyman is right again.....from what i can find, the nova 4x4 maxis hl was made in 1998, model #0700mh, with the 28" #4 hl cams it takes a 55.00" string, and 40.50 buss cables. double check me and good luck! :wink:


----------

